# Single Father: typical maintenance rates for child



## Barryoc (28 Feb 2006)

Hi all,

I am a single father. My daughter is 6yrs.

We split before she was born and we have never lived together.

Apart from year 1 I have always paid maintenance but does anybody know what typical maintenance rates are for the child? How are they determined? Are they means tested? Do I have an obligation to pay any maintenance to the mother?

I am self employed and have not earned a wage for the past year and a half (living off savings and trying to build up the business) I have equity in a house which I owned before we even met. Will this be taken into account to determine a rate?

Thanks for any help.

B.


----------



## ajapale (28 Feb 2006)

*Re: Single Father*

I dont think this directly relates to your question but you might find it useful.

The thread mentions treoir.



> *3.  As an unmarried father how much maintenance will I be expected to pay? *
> 
> An unmarried father has no responsibility to maintain the mother of his child. He does have a responsibility to maintain his child. There is no fixed amount of maintenance. The only guideline available is that €150 is the most a father can be asked to pay per week per child in the local district court. There is no maximum amount in the circuit court. See Information Leaflet no. 6 in PDF format (160 KB) on [broken link removed].  See also a brief [broken link removed] to help you work out maintenance payments.


----------



## mallow (28 Feb 2006)

How much maintenance is payable depends on your circumstances, the child's mother's circumstances and any special needs your daughter has.  

The rate is determined ultimately by the courts.  Either you or your daughter’s mother may apply to the District Court to vary the amount of maintenance payable if you cannot agree it between yourselves.  The court must take into account ability to pay.  It won’t order maintenance of €100 a week if, for example, someone had no income other than social welfare.

The court takes into account all assets, liabilities, income and expenses of both parties.  You have to swear an affidavit setting this out, as would your daughter’s mother.  When you say you have equity in a house, is this a house you live in or rent out?  This would be taken into account, as this may mean you either pay a smaller mortgage or receive rental income.  It is irrelevant that you owned the house before you met, the court is only concerned with what you have now and your ability to pay maintenance at this point in time.  It can always be changed again in future if circumstances change.


----------



## RainyDay (28 Feb 2006)

You might get better responses on the 'just for dads' forum on rollercoaster.ie


----------



## emerald (1 Mar 2006)

Hi, you do not say where abouts in the country you are.  There are various unmarried fathers support groups who can help you as well.  They offer advice and support esp. if you are unable to afford legal advice.  Also if you are already paying maintenance have you proof, cheques, dd's etc..  All helps.  Treoir are a government supported body and even they advise not to go to court if you can avoid it.  As previous stated you do  not have to support the mother only your child.


----------



## Vanilla (2 Mar 2006)

Going rate in this neck of the woods is approx €75 per child ( obviously where the maintenance debtor can afford it). As stated above, all assets and income and outgoings of both parties are taken into account.


----------

